# Check out my new wheels!



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

I picked her up yesterday, what do ya'll think? 
Let the modding begin!!! j/k


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

WTF


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *WTF *



It appears to be his '03 Yamaha Vino.

Hey Shane, congrats on the new cycle!


----------



## metareqa (Sep 1, 2002)

nice man, how much u get it? but u know in here we kinda predujiced, u gotta have 4 wheels to post pix on this site  (j/k)


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

sentra94xe said:


> *It appears to be his '03 Yamaha Vino.
> 
> Hey Shane, congrats on the new cycle!  *


Thanks man! It's a lot of fun. I feel kinda goofy riding around on it, but everyone who sees it asks what it is. It's pretty cool. I removed the restrictor from the exhaust this afternoon, so it's much quicker than it was yesterday. Hole in the restrictor was literally like a 1/4", but after I took it out, the pipe is open fully, so it's about a 3/4" opening now.

I got her for list ($1699 plus taxes and junk).


----------

